# Random hardscape



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

looks pretty nice. It would make a great little tank.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

How are you tankless? You had the entire ADA Mini collection and the only ADA t-shirt I've ever seen, and you were "the keeper of the UG." Say it ain't so.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

mcqueenesq said:


> How are you tankless? You had the entire ADA Mini collection and the only ADA t-shirt I've ever seen, and you were "the keeper of the UG." Say it ain't so.


Well, back in December of last year, I basically did This. 

I had already been slowly getting out of the game (I haven't kept UG for like half a year), but that prompted somewhat of a reevaluation in my life. Mostly I realized that I suddenly needed to put together the cash to get my motorcycle running. I ended up selling all of my tanks by my 45-F, which is sitting empty ATM. 

Though ironically, I may be buying back my mini-S for my mom.

I still have the ADA Tshirt tho. B)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That would be really nice Nano scape.

Sucks about what happened. I did about the same a long time ago (I don't know if you know the roads up by Lake Chabot) and I was lucky to go off on one of the only turns around that area that wasn't a cliff.

I can't tell what size tank you would need but you may be able to get a free 10 gallon of CL, just to take advantage. I would actually donate a 10 gallon and light for that project if you want to come to the Walnut Creek area (other members, please don't PM me about this).


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's sized roughly to fit my 45-F. Not really interested in more tanks, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> It's sized roughly to fit my 45-F. Not really interested in more tanks, but thanks for the offer.


I figured a standard 10 gallon wouldn't be up your alley but if you really didn't want to pay anything, but were willing to put in the effort, I figured I throw it out (assuming it would fit). It does deserve a scape and I absolutely love it, but sometimes you are just out of the game, either for now, or for good. I just like the "twisted" feeling, kind of Halloweenish, but obviously very natural and flowing. Plus, it doesn't remind me of anything I have seen before.

OK....I will shut up now lol.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I actually have some extra 10 and 15 gallon tanks that I just haven't been able to get rid of, but I just don't have the energy. 

Funnily enough, I don't even like the manzanita. I only used it because I had a giant branch of it in my living room that I needed to break down.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the manzanita makes it. If I had the funds for another tank, I would likely try to get you to sell that to me, lol.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

If you ever want a box of twigs like that to mess around with, I can easily put together box, I'm swimming in the stuff.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> If you ever want a box of twigs like that to mess around with, I can easily put together box, I'm swimming in the stuff.


I don't have a small enough tank unless my girlfriend lets me take over the little 5 gallon I set up for her. If she is game, I would love to. That probably means she will give me the green light after you get rid of it, lol. I will PM you if I am "allowed to", but don't save it for me if you need to get rid of it.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Same main stone, different angle.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Same main stone, different angle.


Where did the tank come from


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's actually my mini-s that I sold off. I posted a wtb thread for a similarly size tank, and the guy who bought it from me agreed to sell it back. Funny how that works.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Sell me those stones!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

How about no. If they were for sale, they'd be in the S&S


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Dollface said:


> Same main stone, different angle.


This looks perfect to me. Perfect, perfect.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Dollface said:


> How about no. If they were for sale, they'd be in the S&S


0_0 I'm sorry I was just kidding sorry.


----------

